# birds other than pigeons.....



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

i know that this is a pigeon based site, but i also have parekeets and cockatiels. anybody know what the adecuate temperature for them? i know that my pigeons can withstand a cold winter (new england winter) but i dont know about my other birds? anybody know? or should i just take them inside?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi X3MTM,

I'm just going to move your thread to the "other" bird forum, so it will be seen by those with other birds.

Thank you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

X3MTM said:


> i know that this is a pigeon based site, but i also have parekeets and cockatiels. anybody know what the adecuate temperature for them? i know that my pigeons can withstand a cold winter (new england winter) but i dont know about my other birds? anybody know? or should i just take them inside?


Please tell me that you don't have your parakeets/tiels outside. If you do, you need to take them in. This is what I was told about my tiel, and I would assume it goes for other species of INSIDE birds as well. If you're cold or hot then most likely your bird is to. If you're comfortable, then most likely they are ok. If you're hot, you can shed some clothes. If you're cold you can put on extra clothes. Your birds can't. So please keep them comfortable.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Please listen to Renee and bring them indoor. I have never had a tiel, but we had parakeets and a parrot during my younger life, and they never stayed outside in the winter. They will not survive.


----------

